# Esquemas-pcb en eagle proteus y demas



## ULY5SES (Feb 8, 2010)

Hola soy nuevo en este foro y me parece que es muy completo
pero al grano la cuestion es subir esquematicos pcb's de amplificadores 
en eagle proteus etc

Aqui uno que encontre
es el famoso TDA7384 4*35 q tambien puede ser reemplazado por el TDA7388
41x4 (buena potencia para 12) les dejo un archivo adjunto la cual esta  completa tiene una pcb  un esquematico ( son archivos eagle)


Ah se me olvidaba, este yo ya lo probe con un tda7388 y funciona de maravilla háganlo  con toda segurida ya q esta 100% probado:d

No olviden dejar sus comentarios :enfadado:


----------



## palomo (Feb 17, 2010)

ULY5SES dijo:


> Hola soy nuevo en este foro
> AQUI UNO QUE ENCONTRE
> ES EL FAMOSO TDA7384 4*35 Q TAMBIEN PUEDE SER REEMPLAZADO POR EL TDA7388
> 41X4 (BUENA POTENCIA PARA 12) LES DEJO UN ARCHIVO ADJUNTO LA CUAL ESTA  COMPLETA TIENE UNA PCB  UN ESQUEMATICO ( SON ARCHIVOS EAGLE)
> ...



Mi primer comentario:   Bienvenido seas al foro   

Mi segundo comentario:  Escribir con mayúsculas equivale a gritar, y mis ojos son sensibles a los gritos.

Tercer comentario: buen aporte al foro, espero que a muchos del foro les sirva. 

Cuarto y ultimo comentario: Presiento que algún moderador te iba a decir lo mismo solo que me adelante y puede que unicamente te mande a moderación.  

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 17, 2010)

palomo dijo:


> .....Cuarto y ultimo comentario: Preciento que algun moderador te iba a decir lo mismo solo que me adelante y puede que unicamente te mande a moderacion.  ....



Presentías bien.

Escusa: Moderadores vacacionando


----------

